# My first road bike...



## GrayBlack (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey everyone, I bought my first road bike last week from the LBS. I've been riding it everyday and loving every second of it. I look forward to soaking up as much knowledge as I can from all of you.

Cheers!


----------



## Liqrsicc (Nov 19, 2011)

Bought my first road bike a few weeks ago too and it's also a Roubaix! Nice bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice bike.. congrats!!

Looks better in your pic than on Spec's website (IMHO).


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Nice bike, you got a great first time bike, with those zerts inserts it should make the ride a bit more comfortable to ride thus maybe you'll ride the bike for long time to come.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

very nice, but please not a red bottle cage with this one...


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

carlislegeorge said:


> very nice, but please not a red bottle cage with this one...


Why not red? The bike needs a sharp contrasting color. Maybe yellow instead?


----------



## Math's (Jun 25, 2011)

Why not white, like the stikers


----------



## SOME_1_ELSE_1999 (Apr 22, 2011)

Velominati

Rule #8
// Saddles, bars, and tires shall be carefully matched.3

Valid options are:

Match the saddle to the bars and the tires to black; or
Match the bars to the color of the frame at the top of the head tube and the saddle to the color of the frame at the top of the seat tube and the tires to the color where they come closest to the frame; or
Match the saddle and the bars to the frame decals; or
Black, black, black


apply this to your bottle cage


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Math's said:


> Why not white, like the stikers


Actually I thought of white too but it's too plain, then I thought, why not paint the decals yellow then get yellow cages? Someone good with an air brush could make the decals yellow, then at least the bike would have a color that would jump out at you.


----------



## Antonio Araujo (Feb 13, 2012)

Bought my 2nd road bike 4 days ago and it's a Roubaix Apex Compact 2012 with the same color as yours. I got a free black aluminium bottle cage with the Specialized 21 oz. Little Big Mouth Bottle in dark silver color.
I think it looks great, I can take a picture later.


----------



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

wow, you started out on that?!

Good stuffs man!

Curious, what (if) other bikes did you try before centering on the ruby?


----------



## drim (Nov 16, 2009)

That is an amazing first bike!

Just wondering, how much did you pay for it?


----------



## GrayBlack (Feb 8, 2012)

Thank you all for the complements. I ended up spending a little more on my first bike because I know with my personality I would've upgraded in six months. I figured why not get the carbon frame and I can upgrade the components later. 

I'll be keeping the red cage too. I have to give the bike some color.


----------



## todayilearned (Sep 28, 2011)

Lol, 2 years and 8 bikes later I have something that is comparable to your first bike.

Enjoy it, looks fantastic. The first scratch is going to suck...


----------



## Antonio Araujo (Feb 13, 2012)

Elpimpo said:


> wow, you started out on that?!
> 
> Good stuffs man!
> 
> Curious, what (if) other bikes did you try before centering on the ruby?


It was a 2nd hand B'Twin Sport 2 from 2008 with Shimano Sora, size 54 (now I ride 52) and in bad condition...

So the Roubaix it's a big upgrade for me and I'm loving it!


----------



## Chico2000 (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweet ride! Put (keep) whatever bottle cage you want on it. It's YOUR bike.
Rules are for fools.


----------



## JC650 (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice bike I love the paint on that! I to just picked up my first road bike today a 2011 Secteur Sport. Ill be posting some pics of it soon I hope.


----------



## GrayBlack (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks again guys. Enjoying the ride!


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Same bike here and really testing it on some rough roads. More than the Zertz I'm happy about those big @ss chainstays...they can really take a beating !!
Keep the red bottle cage but use the Zee Cage !!


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

SOME_1_ELSE_1999 said:


> Velominati
> 
> Rule #8
> // Saddles, bars, and tires shall be carefully matched.3
> ...



Didnt know theres a rule as to how you "fix" up a bike. 
Well ill be damned. Bc my Tarmac doesnt follow the "rules" stated.
Frame is black with neon green bar tape. Orange front tires. And lime green rears.
And i named her, Skittles.

My belief is quite simple. Do what you wish. Do what your budget allows. Have fun doingg it. And enjoy the ride...


----------



## potholered70 (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice Roubaix! You're starting off right. :thumbsup:


----------

